# Sgt. Martin Anthony Lugo - Company C, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment



## Ravage (Aug 20, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/August/100820-02.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 20, 2010) – A U.S. Army Ranger was killed on Aug. 19 during combat operations while deployed to Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. The Ranger was assigned to Company C, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Hunter Army Airfield, Ga.

Sgt. Martin Anthony Lugo, 24, a native of Tucson, Ariz., was seriously wounded during a fire fight with the enemy in Logar Province. He was treated immediately by unit medical personnel and was quickly evacuated to the nearest treatment facility where he later died of his wounds.

Lugo enlisted in the U.S. Army in September 2004. He served as an ammunition handler, automatic rifleman, team leader and most recently as a squad leader in Company C, 1st Battalion. 

“Sgt. Lugo was a true warrior who died leading his Rangers in a fierce fire fight that killed a Taliban commander and 13 other Taliban fighters in Logar Province," said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, commander of the 75th Rgr. Regt. "He is a hero to our Nation, the Army and his family."

Lugo was on his sixth combat deployment. He previously deployed three times to Afghanistan and twice to Iraq. 

“Sgt. Lugo was a phenomenal warrior who was universally respected by every member of this command,” said Lt. Col. Mike Foster, the 1st Ranger Battalion commander. “He died while protecting our nation from her enemies and we will not forget his sacrifice.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to the entire Lugo family.”

He is survived by his father, Martin Lugo; his mother Maria Marin; and, his sister Leslie Lugo, all of Tucson, Ariz.

Lugo's bio.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Rest in peace Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## Dame (Aug 20, 2010)

Rest in peace, Sergeant.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 20, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 21, 2010)

RIP ranger buddy. Condolences to friends and family and especially his brothers. You 1st batt guys keep your fucking heads down and kick some fucking ass.

Rangers Lead the Fucking Way!!!


----------



## tova (Aug 21, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 21, 2010)

Rest in peace Ranger


----------



## Vegas (Aug 21, 2010)

RIP.. Ranger


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 21, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 21, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, Ranger.


----------



## rlowery60 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rest in Peace Ranger


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## dknob (Aug 22, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 23, 2010)

Rest easy Brother. Condolences to all involved.
RLTW!!


----------



## JBS (Aug 27, 2010)

Rest in peace, Warrior.


----------



## 1/75MadMan (Sep 9, 2010)

RIP! RLTW


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 9, 2010)

RIP


----------



## goon175 (Aug 20, 2012)

Last night was the 2 year anniversary of SGT. Lugo and SPC. Wright being KIA. They were both outstanding Rangers. SGT. Lugo ended up recieving the silver star for his actions that night:



> On Aug. 19, 2010 – Sgt. Martin A. Lugo, was a squad leader assigned to C Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga. He was seriously wounded in a fire fight with the enemy during a combat operation in Logar Province, Afghanistan. He was treated immediately by unit medical personnel and quickly evacuated to the nearest treatment facility ...
> where he died of his wounds. He was on his sixth deployment in support of the War on Terror with two deployments to Iraq and three to Afghanistan.
> 
> “Sgt. Lugo was a true warrior who died leading his Rangers in a fierce fire fight that killed a Taliban commander and 13 other Taliban fighters in Logar Province,” said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, then commander of the 75th Ranger Regiment. “He is a hero to our Nation, the Army and his family.”
> ...


 
He was a helluva leader, avid skydiver, and loved the Ranger mission. I remember prior to my first deployment, they were getting ready to send him to RS, as he was the most senior private in our squad, and probably the platoon. He tried getting out of it because he didn't want to miss a deployment. Anyone who has been a Ranger private knows how badly you cannot wait to get to school, but Lugo wasn't phased by it at all.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 28, 2012)

RIP


----------

